# Candy and Tony



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!
My name is Dee and these two beauties are my cockatiels, Candy and Tony. I have already posted in the introduction section, so I just wanted to share some pictures.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Candy and Tony are gorgeous


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe, thanks, so are Aero and Cupid


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very pretty tiels!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so gorgeous


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dee,Candy and Tony are beautiful cockatiels lovely mutations.Great Picture.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Gorgeous birds! Thanks for sharing! They look like they are enjoying that millet.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yes, they are very pretty. I know Candy is a lutino, but I wonder about Tony - normal grey? He just looks a bit cinnamon-ish to me, kind of a faded grey with a hint of brown. Any ideas?


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

oh, they are both such good looking birds!!!


----------



## choppie (Jan 15, 2012)

They are very pretty birds! They look like they are having a nice little chat over some millet. Just like people in a coffee shop.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What gorgeous babies!


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful birds and many welcomes.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you think you could post some more pictures of Tony? It might be the lighting in that one, but I keep going back and forth in my mind as to if I see cinnamon or not.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Will try to get better pictures of him in a little bit. Thanks.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

DyArianna,
Here are some more pictures of Tony.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

eduardo said:


> DyArianna,
> Here are some more pictures of Tony.


I would say Tony is a Cinnamon.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes Tony is a cinnamon a gorgeous cinnamon, my favourite mutation!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah, thank you. I thought he may be as he looked almost sort of brownish in the store first time I saw him.


----------



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

Doesn't look like a normal gray-his face isn't yellow. Well, that's all I know!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, he hasn't gone through his first molt yet, though I noticed today a few little pin feathers on his head. He is still a baby.


----------



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh ok.

Limited knowledge about mutations :blush:


----------

